# Atherton Coaster Brake dates



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 30, 2010)

A quick troll  through Google Books and the web turned up the earliest advertisement for the Atherton coaster brake in 1905, and a news story that the company had been purchased by General Motors, and "whether production of the Atherton brake will continue is uncertain" in 1919.  Again, very preliminary.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tracked down another ad that gives a patent date of 1902, and in 1904 it has had "two years of careful development".
http://books.google.com/books?id=J0eOQXpW6MEC&pg=PA269&dq=atherton+coaster+brake+1902&hl=en&ei=6NtpTNqQCpC4sQOrkOCfBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=atherton%20coaster%20brake%201902&f=false


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is one I just ran across


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's another one with a 1902 patent date on a Black Diamond out of the Copake sale.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*Earliest ad I have found - January 28, 1905*

"The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review"





And "Harris takes on the Atherton"


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*Earliest Reference - November 26, 1904*

Article "Fire Damages Buffalo Plant" below in "The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*January 21, 1905 Reference*

"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*October 4, 1900 Food for thought........*

From "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" mentions a "coming" coaster brake manufactured by Buffalo Metal Goods Company, invented by Charles Barnes with Atherton's involvement.  Buffalo Metal Goods Company manufactured the Atherton, so is this a preview of the Atherton Coaster Brake or another coaster brake????????  We know it was being sold prior to 1905 in foreign markets.  Could this be the earliest reference????

*POST NOTE: After looking at this patent I think it is a predecessor to the Atherton but hard to tell.*


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*Atherton patent - Patented May 13,1902, Filed December 9, 1901*


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2012)

*From 1913 Premier catalog*


----------



## bike (Dec 5, 2012)

*Gotta love*

the language used in writing the "THE BICYCING WORLD"


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

*1918 Mead Ranger Bicycles Catalog*

States put on the market in a modest way in 1902.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm missing the transfer type of spring (Part # 8A) located in the slot around the circumference of the center driver cam of the 1902 model Atherton.


----------

